# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Tulwar Sword ?

## tonyo

Hello

What are your thoughts on this sword?
The blade is about 31 inches.
No markings anywhere that I can see.
I do not know much about these swords.
Original or tourist piece?
Thank you very much
Tony

----------


## Will Mathieson

You have a good original Tulwar.

----------


## tonyo

Hello Will
Thank you for the help, I really appreciate it.
Probably dates from the late 1880s?
Thanks again
Tony

Merry Christmas

----------


## Jens Nordlunde

It is hard to say from the pictures, but it could be an European blade.

Merry Christmas

----------

